# 2019-2020 production line and new chute for 1332



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

I had read on here somewhere that the production line this year will include the new chute modification. As I - gulp - called in to enquire with my local Honda dealer as to ordering requirements for the HSS1332ATD, I wanted to ensure I received the new year’s line. They’re getting back to me in a day or two. I’m not sure if [email protected] is lingering around here but I’m wondering if I need to specify a serial number starting with xxx or greater? I don’t see a new brochure online yet so not sure if it will indeed be pictured as such. 

Anyway, if anyone does have any advice on this regard I’d appreciate it. Otherwise, before I put down a deposit I assume they will require, I’ll call Honda Equipment and hope they can answer my question unless I get the scoop here.

Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Robert has a new job at Honda.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

✌🏼👍🏻


----------



## Luther (Oct 24, 2019)

just bought a new honda hss1332 CTD it has the new chute


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Breckcapt said:


> I had read on here somewhere that the production line this year will include the new chute modification. As I - gulp - called in to enquire with my local Honda dealer as to ordering requirements for the HSS1332ATD, I wanted to ensure I received the new year’s line. They’re getting back to me in a day or two. I’m not sure if [email protected] is lingering around here but I’m wondering if I need to specify a serial number starting with xxx or greater? I don’t see a new brochure online yet so not sure if it will indeed be pictured as such.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone does have any advice on this regard I’d appreciate it. Otherwise, before I put down a deposit I assume they will require, I’ll call Honda Equipment and hope they can answer my question unless I get the scoop here.
> 
> Thanks


People who have bought very recently are reporting HSS blowers sold with redesigned chutes. Home Depot, for example, are selling the new chute versions and at a discounted price.


----------

